# Dust Jackets...



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 15, 2009)

What do you do with yours? Me, I take them off the book the second I get them and put them in a box where I keep them all together. 

Why do they make Dust Jackets?


----------



## Wayne (Oct 15, 2009)

"Eye-catchers" would be a better term, don't you think?

Or "blurb-holders"


----------



## westminken (Oct 15, 2009)

I leave mine on the books. I started to put them in a clear plastic cover like at the library but that got to be too time consuming. When I am reading a book, I take the jacket off and put aside and when I am finished I put it back on and on the shelf. I suspect a lot of people pretty much do the same.


----------



## Berean (Oct 15, 2009)

westminken said:


> I leave mine on the books. I started to put them in a clear plastic cover like at the library but that got to be too time consuming. When I am reading a book, I take the jacket off and put aside and when I am finished I put it back on and on the shelf. I suspect a lot of people pretty much do the same.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 15, 2009)

I remove the dust jacket when loaning a book out. It then serves as a reminder that the book is out. A post-it note attached later could help remind who has it and how long it has been out.

"Only a fool loans books; . . .half the books in my library were loaned."
--Benj. Franklin


----------



## Houchens (Oct 15, 2009)

Wayne said:


> I remove the dust jacket when loaning a book out. It then serves as a reminder that the book is out. A post-it note attached later could help remind who has it and how long it has been out.
> 
> "Only a fool loans books; . . .half the books in my library were loaned."
> --Benj. Franklin


Great idea  , I may have to borrow your method!


----------



## Ivan (Oct 15, 2009)

I like my dustcovers with salt and pepper and a little mustard.


----------



## Andres (Oct 15, 2009)

I leave it on while I am reading the book. It makes a great book mark. If reading in the front half of the book, just close the book wherever you leave off on the front of the jacket. Once you pass the halfway mark and are reading the second half of the book, then use the back flap of the jacket. Does this make sense at all? Sorry, I don't know if my explanation is adequate.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 15, 2009)

It make perfect sense Andrew, and I've seen that done by many people. I just don't like bending the cover all out of shape that way. I have to remove the dust cover for reading. It gets in the way.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 16, 2009)

I cut out the author's bio from the jacket, which often does not appear in the text. I tape it into the inside back of the book and then discard all book jackets. I have dropped too many books when removing them from bookshelves as the book slid from the jacket cover.

AMR


----------



## bookslover (Oct 16, 2009)

Why do they make dustjackets? To help sell the book, of course. I appreciate a well-designed one; such a jacket will help establish the tone of the book itself, letting the reader know what to look forward to.


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 16, 2009)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I cut out the author's bio from the jacket, which often does not appear in the text. I tape it into the inside back of the book and then discard all book jackets. I have dropped too many books when removing them from bookshelves as the book slid from the jacket cover.
> 
> AMR



I should try this.


----------



## JennyG (Oct 16, 2009)

haha, only yesterday someone told me about a friend who owns a set of Ian Fleming first edition James Bond books.
Some time years ago he threw out all the dust jackets because he thought they looked better on the shelf without


----------



## SRoper (Oct 16, 2009)

You may be interested in a previous dust jacket thread.


----------



## Jon Peters (Oct 16, 2009)

Andres said:


> I leave it on while I am reading the book. It makes a great book mark. If reading in the front half of the book, just close the book wherever you leave off on the front of the jacket. Once you pass the halfway mark and are reading the second half of the book, then use the back flap of the jacket. Does this make sense at all? Sorry, I don't know if my explanation is adequate.



I'm with you. I leave them on and use them as bookmarks occasionally.


----------



## TrueConvert (Oct 16, 2009)

I throw all of them away. I actually like the "classic book" look of coverless works.........


----------



## JennyG (Oct 16, 2009)

TrueConvert said:


> I throw all of them away. I actually like the "classic book" look of coverless works.........


don't do it with your Ian Fleming first editions though....financially speaking it's an absolutely terrible idea


----------

